# Market.android.com Shows The Touchpad Now



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Go check it out its showing me that my touchpad is shown now.


----------



## uat (Oct 25, 2011)

confirmed


----------



## AdamLC (Oct 17, 2011)

Does for me too! Awesome!


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks fo th heads up!

Sent from my HP Touchpad


----------



## hashman (Oct 20, 2011)

Finally
Now for some ICS 

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

Works for me too. Awesome.


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

Cool. Would this at all affect what apps are deemed compatible to our TP?


----------



## killdashnine (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry... but I need to ask.

What does this mean exactly? Yeah, I seem touchpad listed.... what can I do now, that I couldn't before?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Woot!!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

killdashnine said:


> Sorry... but I need to ask.
> 
> What does this mean exactly? Yeah, I seem touchpad listed.... what can I do now, that I couldn't before?


You can install apps from the web market to your device...the web market allows you to push apps to recognized devices, now that the market recognizes the TP you can do that, and see what is installed on the TP as well.


----------



## pauljohn696969 (Aug 26, 2011)

That's so cool. I just got finished picking apps at random and tell the market in my desktop browser to install them then watching as they are almostly instantly installed... how cool is that!


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

OK, it was working a few hours ago. And now it's showing that I don't have any devices again. This is strange!


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep no longer working for me either! Lets hope it comes back!


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

still working fine for me?


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Weird for me theres still no devices for me. Let me try downloading an app... One sec...
EDIT: Nope still no device listed. I guess I'll give it some time or something...


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

rohan said:


> Yep no longer working for me either! Lets hope it comes back!


Just tried it and I am seeing both my phone and my touchpad...

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

JohanX said:


> Just tried it and I am seeing both my phone and my touchpad...
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Still showing for me!


----------



## andrewc513 (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome. I was wondering why apps finally stopped showing "not compatible with your device" without my intervention. Pushing from the web Market is nice too, finally!


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Yey! Working for me now to =D


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine showed along with my Archos. Tried to change the device nickname, then they both disappeared.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Could this be an omen that Google wants the Touchpad to get Android?


----------



## perpe (Oct 25, 2011)

My TouchPad shows in the market, too
But with US localization, I can download US spezific apps with the web browser, no need for market enabler on the TP, and can't download germany spezific apps.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

How android market will send app to my TP? Need any spesific adjustment.


----------



## AdamLC (Oct 17, 2011)

Still working for me! Shows my touchpad and sensation!


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

would this add the google auto backup/restore of apps functionality as well?


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

not working for me either.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Just stopped working for me again...


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

Same here. It started showing up the other day, now its gone. Conspiracy theories swirling in my head right now.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

nomedias said:


> Same here. It started showing up the other day, now its gone. Conspiracy theories swirling in my head right now.


Still showing up for me, and I did change the nickname...


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Does not show TP for me. Just my D3 and defunct OG Droid. Anyone have any clue why it seems so spotty?


----------



## Alex (Nov 4, 2011)

Mine is still showing up as of this moment...


----------



## shock (Oct 6, 2011)

That is great, thanks for the info. Just installed 2 games from my PC.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you using market app or web browser for downloading something ?


----------



## dhrandy (Oct 19, 2011)

I noticed this working too. I've installed a game and song from the web marketplace. Books work now too from the marketplace.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Hmm. intresting. At first it didn't show up in my settings, then after I renames my phone, the Touchpad did show up.. went to market to d/l a tablet app and the TP disappeared.
Very odd.. guess it's still a work in progress on the market side..


----------



## JasonH83 (Nov 16, 2011)

Add me to the list of people who had their touchpad show up as a device on the web android market, but only to disappear later-- Used it yesterday fine, but tried it today with no luck.


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

JasonH83 said:


> Add me to the list of people who had their touchpad show up as a device on the web android market, but only to disappear later-- Used it yesterday fine, but tried it today with no luck.


I wonder if it's disappearing after you actually use it. It was fine for me the first day. Then I actually purchased an app on the website and after that it was gone.


----------



## dhrandy (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine still works. Hopefully it stays.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Can we add more than one device. I just logged into this site for the first time, but I see my phone listed.


----------



## JasonH83 (Nov 16, 2011)

midas said:


> I wonder if it's disappearing after you actually use it. It was fine for me the first day. Then I actually purchased an app on the website and after that it was gone.


It is possible-- it worked fine all day for me. The last thing I did was install an application (free one). When I came back the next day, it no longer listed my touchpad. however, it could just be a coincidence.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

hussdawg said:


> would this add the google auto backup/restore of apps functionality as well?


Does that even still work ?
I haven't had a restore try to re download my apps for a long time now, I sometimes I want it to.
The only thing it does is restore my network settings.
I wish they had an option on the site to re-download all your apps or let you multi-select the ones you want for mass push to the phone.
sometimes new ROM screw up titanium and having that on the site would be a big help and IMO better than the phone just automatically downloading all your apps.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

asif9t9 said:


> Can we add more than one device. I just logged into this site for the first time, but I see my phone listed.


Yes. Don't know if there is a limit though, like 5 devices on iTunes. Incidentally, it showed up again. I changed the nicknames to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Still a no-go for me..


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

Mine too is showing up again. Kind of funny that it's listed as an
* Hp HP Touchpad*


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

TO EVERYONE: It seems that the connection is coming and going. For me, it seems to be more successful during the night. It just stopped working for me.
Its kind of weird... since nothing changed for CM7, I am guessing that the folks over at Android HQ are doing something?


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

rohan said:


> TO EVERYONE: It seems that the connection is coming and going. For me, it seems to be more successful during the night. It just stopped working for me.
> Its kind of weird... since nothing changed for CM7, I am guessing that the folks over at Android HQ are doing something?


Maybe they are getting everyone with a Touchpad their own Ice Cream Sandwich!!!! LOL


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Warus said:


> Maybe they are getting everyone with a Touchpad their own Ice Cream Sandwich!!!! LOL


Haha well if it allows me to get some of that action later on I'm more than happy


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

I feel like that banker in the South Park episode about the financial melt down when I say, "And it's gone."


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

elmerohueso said:


> Mine showed along with my Archos. Tried to change the device nickname, then they both disappeared.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


They came back!


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

piiman said:


> Does that even still work ?
> I haven't had a restore try to re download my apps for a long time now, I sometimes I want it to.
> The only thing it does is restore my network settings.
> I wish they had an option on the site to re-download all your apps or let you multi-select the ones you want for mass push to the phone.
> sometimes new ROM screw up titanium and having that on the site would be a big help and IMO better than the phone just automatically downloading all your apps.


anytime i flash a ROM on my e3d and go through the initial phone setup, it automatically installs all my apps for me (whatever was installed at latest sync). hopefully with the tp showing up in the market it will work the same. i guess i will have to wait for a major update or problem that causes me to have to wipe data







.


----------



## wintermod (Nov 24, 2011)

Newbie to android here. Just installed cm7 on TouchPad. Still learning how to naivgate. Anyway, in the toolbar at bottom of screen I observed an Android icon just to right of notifications icon in toolbar. But it disappearred. Was this the Adroid Marketplace icon?

I went to market.android.com. My TouchPad does not show up under Settings. How do I associate my google email account with andorid market and then assoicate device with the market? I don;t see anywhere in my google account to do this?

Where do I go to get apps to test out cm7?


----------



## sam small (Oct 23, 2011)

it just means some apps/games will refuse to dl cause " we have HP-Touchpads the person who uploaded the software did!nt have tp as a choice i`d guess.


----------

